# Rides from Downtown San Diego (Gaslamp)



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

This question seems to come up a lot with folks staying downtown around the convention center. There are many possible routes but I will outline a couple here. 

Gaslamp coastal ride 40mi mostly flat http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-diego/455595623

Gaslamp, uptown/mid-city, Mission Valley and back loop, 30mi and hilly
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-diego/116686351

Note the coastal loop has you on bike paths in 3 places as you work your way north: Along Harbor Drive as you ride by the airport, through Mission Bay/Pacific Beach starting near the golf-course up to Damon, and then at the end of Santa Fe when you pass the breweries up until Gilman Drive at I-5. It should be apparent if you zoom in and use the hybrid view, but I didn't put any notes into the route. 

I did a better job of annotating the 30mi route to Mission Gorge and back. The one thing to note is that route is more hilly, with two steep but short climbs. 

There is no avoiding traffic riding from Downtown, but with these routes I tried to strike a balance between getting off busy roads and not having too many stop-signs or residential streets.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

*SD Rides*

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. Without knowing the area I couldn't find a suitable route.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope you have good weather and enjoy the rides. If you want a monster ride like 90mi with or without lots of climbing just let me know, I could probably put a nice loop of just about any length/difficulty together without much effort since I have been riding all over this place for too many years.


----------



## Esqo (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for this! Please post any other maps (North county/beach areas) if you have them.


----------

